# ¿Es posible multiplexar bombillas?



## anthony123 (May 19, 2013)

Buenas noches compañeros:

En un reciente viaje a la capital, detallé un reloj gigante a base de bombillos incandescentes por lo que me surgió la duda:

¿Es posible multiplexar bombillas incandescentes?, de no ser así, ¿Cual es la mejor forma para controlar semejante cantidad de bombillas (cablería)?

Saludos!


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 19, 2013)

Deben ser bombillas puenteadas al estilo derivacion mixta...
El "cablerio" se debe disponer segun la forma de "reloj"...
Para resumir...
Conexion anillada y puenteo sobre masa comun...


----------



## fdesergio (May 20, 2013)

Posible si es, es mas aun ellas por ser de filamento caliente (que no se enfrian inmediatamente) se puede hacer el refresco mas demorado y con espacios en blanco entre digitos, algun dia hicimos eso con un reloj de balaoncesto que se calentaba muchisimo, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## Scooter (May 20, 2013)

Multiplexa el control. A cada lámpara le pones un modulito con un triac y un circuitillo de control y te refieres a él de la forma que gustes; bus can, rs485, o el que te apetezca. A 23V van todos en paralelo sin mas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2013)

También podés hacerlo con tubos fluorescentes , pero es obligado que las reactancias sean electrónicas para que enciendan inmediatamente , MOC3041 + triac


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 20, 2013)

Pero el tiempo de multiplexacion debe ser mayor al periodo de la red?? 

 Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 20, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> ¿Es posible multiplexar bombillas incandescentes?, de no ser así, ¿Cual es la mejor forma para controlar semejante cantidad de bombillas (cablería)?
> 
> Saludos!


 
..................................................................................





anthony123 dijo:


> Pero el tiempo de multiplexacion debe ser mayor al periodo de la red??
> 
> Saludos


 

todas tus respuestas te las responds vos mismo con un 555 y una tarde :

haces un oscilador que maneje a un triac , pero ese oscilador con pote que puedas ajustar el Tom y otro pote para el Toff .
y te pones a jugar, con una sola lampara .

a ver que logras.

desde el vamos te diria que basta ponerle a una lampara de 220vca un diodo (50 % on y 50 % off ) para que parpadeee de forma notoria.
pero quizas eso sea por que el t. off es muy largo.

otra cosa que podrias probar con el mismo circuito que te recomiendo hagas para tus pruebas es usando lamparas de 110v y como fuente de alimentacion 220v .
en este caso obvio el T. on sera COMO MAXIMO el 50 % . ¿ se entiende ?? 

pensaria en lanzarme a CC , pero dudo que hagan eso, por que necesitarian fuente grande, calculo que deben manejarse con la CA de linea directamente , por la cantidad de lamparas.

Y RECORDANDO el tema que se trato aca de fuente switching pero especificamente el trafo electronico de dicroicas :
se me ocurre que , como es obvio con un triac podes dar o eliminar semiciclos, pero con un T. de alta tension podes hacer mas .

y podes hacer pruebas con el mismo oscilador que te dije.
por que , basicamente todas tos dudas acerca de multiplexado son esas , o no ?? 
que tension o que porcentaje (en tienpo ) de la tension podes mandar al al carga y que esta ilumine bien .


un saludo

y que te diviertas


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 29, 2013)

Mi duda es porque usualmente se emplean tiempos inferiores a los 5mS y si consideramos una frecuencia de linea de 60Hz con un periodo de 16,67mS, el barrido es 3,33 veces más rapido que un semiciclo de onda (necesario para que el triac se apague).

Sigo en el mismo punto, cómo hacer?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2013)

Trabajar con contínua , mosfets y lámparas de 12 V ?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 29, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> Mi duda es porque usualmente se emplean tiempos inferiores a los 5mS y si consideramos una frecuencia de linea de 60Hz con un periodo de 16,67mS, el barrido es 3,33 veces más rapido que un semiciclo de onda (necesario para que el triac se apague).
> 
> Sigo en el mismo punto, cómo hacer?


 
mira, para empezar NO SABES la realidad de las lamparas.
podria yo decir que si le pongo un diodo a una lamparita de 220vca y VEO  que parpadea  tendria que concluir que un ciclo de 50 %  es pobre.
y quizas este errado .
fijate que es un ciclo de 50 % un t.on = toff = 3 segundos 
y tambien lo es un ciclo de t.on = toff = 0,003 segundos

obvio que en el primer caso veras mas que un parpadeo, y en el segundo no .





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Trabajar con contínua , mosfets y lámparas de 12 V ?


 
luego lo que dice 2M apunta a otra cosa:
al usar CC podes manejar vos de otro modo la energia que mandas, no son solo "porciones " de la seno.
y volvemos a lo que puse antes:
TENES QUE PROBAR.........el circuito es muy simple, solo necesitas tiempo .

diferiria un poco de lo que pone 2M .
12v >>> mucha corriente >>> cables mas gruesos (si manejas grupos de lamparas) .
yo veria si consigo facil y barato lamparas de 110v y trabajaria con ellas, (si, se que mi alimentacion es de 220v ) con el cuidado de lo obvio.
pero como sabemos que si multiplexamos me mandaremos mucho menos de el 50%  de la energia de la red.

es mas, si para el multiplexado , suponete que es de 6 etapas, pues sabras que recibira la lampara 1/6 de el tiempo energia........asi que ..........si podes jugar y mucho .


----------



## analogico (Jun 30, 2013)

bueno esta es una idea
trafo de 220 a 160 ->rectificador-> mosfet->bombilla220v
el trafo se puede quitar si la bombilla resiste
o probar uno de 110 o resistencias o nose


----------



## palurdo (Jun 30, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> Mi duda es porque usualmente se emplean tiempos inferiores a los 5mS y si consideramos una frecuencia de linea de 60Hz con un periodo de 16,67mS, el barrido es 3,33 veces más rapido que un semiciclo de onda (necesario para que el triac se apague).



¿Y qué problema hay?, si precisamente eso es una ventaja. En LEDs o lámparas en contínua, pongamos que tienes 5 leds y una línea que multiplexa. Si debes encender los 5 leds multiplexando, cada uno estará encendido un 20% del tiempo, por lo que la luminosidad de los 5 leds será 5 veces menor que dedicando 1 led a esa linea. Si la frecuencia de activación de los triacs es bastante más alta que la de red (dentro de los parámetros del triac, hablaríamos de por ejemplo 5 o 10kHz), las cinco lámparas (o las que el canal haya determinado que se activen) se habrán activado casi al principio del ciclo (porque el refresco va 100 veces más rápido que la frecuencia de red) y por lo tanto permanecerán iluminadas al 90% o más de su luminosidad y no al 20% como ocurriría trabajando en continua. Sabes que las 5 se apagarán cuando acabe el semiciclo por lo que los cambios en las lámparas los notarás de manera instantanea y sin parpadeo.


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 30, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> bueno esta es una idea
> trafo de 220 a 160 ->rectificador-> mosfet->bombilla220v
> el trafo se puede quitar si la bombilla resiste
> o probar uno de 110 o resistencias o nose



Trabajar con tensiones DC tan altas es un problema y mas cuando me ha tocado fabricar cortadoras de plasma.

Los invito a hacer el siguiente experimento: tomen un puente de diodos, los dos capacitores de una fuente ATX (470uF@200V) y una bombilla. Armen un rectificador onda completa y saquen los dos cables hacia el bombillo, conecten uno a la carcaza y dejen el otro para manipular.

Toquen el otro contacto del bombillo y luego despeguen leventemente el cable, veran que se forma un chorrito de plasma  

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2013)

Si , yo una vez tuve que estañar 4 bielas de automotor que llevaban los metales fundidos (no los de respaldo de acero)

Antes de fundirle los metales se deben estañar las pistas


----------



## fernandob (Jun 30, 2013)

hola ya van varias veces que leo :

fuente de pc  ............y electroliticos de 200v 

como es eso ??
despues de el puente tengo casi 400 V ?? 
o son para quienes tienen 110v en su casa ???


----------



## palurdo (Jun 30, 2013)

Las ATX de semipuente y de puente completo llevan 2 condensadores en serie balanceados por resistencias de 150k en paralelo para que en el centro de los condensadores haya la mitad de tension de red.

Ademas uniendo el punto medio de los dos condensadores con uno de los extremos de alterna del puente, se convierte en un doblador de tension para a lineas de 110v.

Las de puente completo solo algunas. Otras, ademas de las flyback de los alimentadores de portatil,  solo suelen llevar un condensador de 400v


----------



## fernandob (Jun 30, 2013)

ahhh, entonces tienen esas fuentes 2 de esos electroliticos ?? 
ahi entiendo .


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 30, 2013)

No, no, no. No se debe usar el elevador, simplemente un rectificador onda completa (110Vac-170Vdc) y luego conectar un bombillo para que vean que al despegar los cables se forma un chorro de plasma.

Saludos


----------



## analogico (Jun 30, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> No, no, no. No se debe usar el elevador, simplemente un rectificador onda completa (110Vac-170Vdc) y luego conectar un bombillo para que vean que al despegar los cables se forma un chorro de plasma.
> 
> Saludos


y entonces  que pasa con el plasma en las fuentes atx????????


----------



## fernandob (Jun 30, 2013)

palurdo dijo:


> ¿Y qué problema hay?, si precisamente eso es una ventaja. En LEDs o lámparas en contínua, pongamos que tienes 5 leds y una línea que multiplexa. Si debes encender los 5 leds multiplexando, cada uno estará encendido un 20% del tiempo, por lo que la luminosidad de los 5 leds será 5 veces menor que dedicando 1 led a esa linea. Si la frecuencia de activación de los triacs es bastante más alta que la de red (dentro de los parámetros del triac, hablaríamos de por ejemplo 5 o 10kHz), las cinco lámparas (o las que el canal haya determinado que se activen) se habrán activado casi al principio del ciclo (porque el refresco va 100 veces más rápido que la frecuencia de red) y por lo tanto permanecerán iluminadas al 90% o más de su luminosidad y no al 20% como ocurriría trabajando en continua. Sabes que las 5 se apagarán cuando acabe el semiciclo por lo que los cambios en las lámparas los notarás de manera instantanea y sin parpadeo.


 
no te entendi bien, pero si crees que por que el triac queda activado  aunque ya no este exitado el gate  EN ESTE CASO NO CORRE.
por que si diseñas pensando en eso tu pantalla se vera cualquier cosa.
 ES NECESARIO  que cuando el digito correpondiente no reciba exitacion NO TOME ENERGIA, no te olvides que es el concepto de multiplezado:
se usa el mismo bus  para mandar la info de cada digito.
si el triac de control de el digito sigue activo recibira la info de lso demas =>=>=> digito seguro con todos lso segmentos encendidos .


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 1, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> y entonces  que pasa con el plasma en las fuentes atx????????



Nada, simplemente hice mencion de las fuentes ATX como referencia de donde obtener los capacitores.


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 1, 2013)

Yo una ves controle un secuencial con SCRs de 400V, solo pasé la linea por un puente rectificado de 4A 400V pero sin capacitores filtro y así pude unir la tierra del circuito con esta nueva y controlarlos sin problema (claro que el otro circuito llevaba trafo y una advertencia de no tocar nada ), eso sirvió perfecto con las bombillas incandescentes, supongo que se puede sustituir los SCRs por algún transistor de alto voltaje y ya podrías hacer el multiplexado, no se si se genere con usar esto.


----------



## palurdo (Jul 1, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> no te entendi bien, pero si crees que por que el triac queda activado  aunque ya no este exitado el gate  EN ESTE CASO NO CORRE.
> por que si diseñas pensando en eso tu pantalla se vera cualquier cosa.
> ES NECESARIO  que cuando el digito correpondiente no reciba exitacion NO TOME ENERGIA, no te olvides que es el concepto de multiplezado:
> se usa el mismo bus  para mandar la info de cada digito.
> si el triac de control de el digito sigue activo recibira la info de lso demas =>=>=> digito seguro con todos lso segmentos encendidos .



Igual soy yo, que estoy hablando de algo distinto. ¿De qué multiplexado hablamos? ¿de las lineas de control o de las de potencia?. Creo que estás hablando de una matriz de bombillas donde por ejemplo 20 líneas (10fila  y 10 columnas) controlan el encendido de 100 bombillas. En ese caso por supuesto no puedes dejar activa una linea más allá de su periodo de activación y es lo que dices tu, tendrías basura en la pantalla.

Yo hablaba de multiplexar sólo el control, pero cada bombilla tendría su propia linea de potencia en serie con el triac. Esto exige que las bombillas estén controladas por un demultiplexor (en una matriz un demultiplexor por cada fila) siendo cada bombilla independiente del resto, ahí si el demultiplexor barre enteramente todos los elementos (activando o no cada elemento según el programa de encendido) y termina en corto espacio de tiempo en el 10% del semiperiodo de la linea de potencia, el resto del semiciclo los que quedaron encendidos se iluminarán el 90% del tiempo hasta el cruce de ciclo por 0, por lo que se verán encendidos al 90%. Creo que ahora me he explicado mejor.

EDIT: Ahora que lo pienso, al fin y al cabo para ese esquema con el demux, pues pones un demux latcheado (o un registro de desplazamiento) y te despreocupas de cuando empieza o termina el ciclo.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 1, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Multiplexa el control. A cada lámpara le pones un modulito con un triac y un circuitillo de control y te refieres a él de la forma que gustes; bus can, rs485, o el que te apetezca. A 230V van todos en paralelo sin mas.


Multiplexar la potencia carece de sentido (en mi modesto entender)
Multiplexar el control si que tiene sentido, se multiplexa, se controla en serie o al gusto.
Puedes hacer un módulo con un registro de desplazamiento con entrada serie y salida paralelo con ocho triacs que controle una columna del sistema. Luego pones tantos módulos como quieras conectados en cadena.


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 2, 2013)

Multiplexar el control no me imagino como seria por el disparo de los TRIACs pero si me dan un ejemplo bien venido sea, por otra parte esto que adjunto es la idea que tenia para multiplexar los focos, en teoría sirve pero recomendaría sincronizar la frecuencia de actualización en un múltiplo a la de la red para que sea más constante, por otra parte no tengo idea de que transistores sirvan para un voltaje de al menos 250V en este caso (por eso los componentes no tiene valores). Tampoco me hago responsable de cualquier daño material, físico o psicológico que pueda recibir alguien si intenta armar esto, es solo un concepto, el circuito no está aislado de la red y se recomienda altamente que el circuito de control sí esté aislado electricamente, no queremos que el MCU se queme y menos si este esta conectado a una computadora.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 2, 2013)

He estado leyendo el post (se me hizo interesante eso del plasma, en un rato experimentaré ). 
A lo que voy, aparte del problema que se tiene por el cebado del TRIAC, te enfrentarías al problema de que normalmente los bombillos no "responden" inmediatamente si no hasta que el filamento se caliente lo suficiente para emitir luz. Este tiempo es del orden de ms, un tiempo muy lento si se piensa usar la técnica de multiplexaje. 
No se si la pregunta sea mera curiosidad o en verdad encaras un proyecto, si es lo 2do inclínate más por la teconología de led

Acá muestran una idea para hacer una matriz de leds normales pero enorme.

Saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 2, 2013)

Claro que los focos no se iluminan inmediatamente, pero el calor se acumula en ellos así que aún con el barrido a alta frecuencia lograras que se enciendan lo suficiente ya que el filamento tampoco se apaga inmediatamente, además al estar a bajas temperaturas su resistencia es menor por lo que al comienzo pasará más corriente hasta que estos se calienten, no creo que el multiplexado sea problema después de eso, para compensarlo puedes usar focos de mayor potencia y por el multiplexado trabajaran solo a 1/(numero de lineas totales a barrer) de la potencia nominal.
Usando un TRIAC para cada foco se tiene la ventaja de que solo necesitarás enviar la imagen completa cada semiciclo, osea a 120Hz y los TRIACs trabajarían como memorias dejando los focos encendidos.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 3, 2013)

Teniendo en cuenta el coste de todo lo demás no sería tanto ahorro esos inventos; los portalamparas, las lámparas, el cable etc etc. Sigo pensando que in registro de desplazamiento y ocho triacs por columna. Además es un circuito ampliable fácilmente.

El triac puede hacer de memoria pero hay que ser muy rápido ya que si no los últimos triacs ya estarán a medio semiciclo


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 4, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta el coste de todo lo demás no sería tanto ahorro esos inventos; los portalamparas, las lámparas, el cable etc etc. Sigo pensando que in registro de desplazamiento y ocho triacs por columna. Además es un circuito ampliable fácilmente.
> 
> El triac puede hacer de memoria pero hay que ser muy rápido ya que si no los últimos triacs ya estarán a medio semiciclo



En otras palabras, no multiplexar y ahorrarme un monton de pines del micro con un registro de desplazamiento que solo amerita DATA y CLOCK?


Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Jul 5, 2013)

Si, de todas formas tampoco se puede multiplexar un triac normal, solo tienes el terminal G para "marear". Hay unos optotriac de potencia con cuatro patas en los que si que se podría pero a saber lo que valen.


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Bueno me he decidido por rectificar y atacar el sistema con transistores de alto voltaje. Antes, me puse a jugar un rato con el uCro y unos reles de estado solido (es notable en el montaje el retardo de los rele's en acatar el mando del pic).






Por otro lado, que es lo mejor para proteger las bombillas de la intemperie? Estaba pensando en cristal, pero cuando la cámara que albergue los bombillos se caliente, al caerle agua explotaran  

Saludos


----------



## analogico (Jul 12, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> Bueno me he decidido por rectificar y atacar el sistema con transistores de alto voltaje. Antes, me puse a jugar un rato con el uCro y unos reles de estado solido (es notable en el montaje el retardo de los rele's en acatar el mando del pic).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXUCupYc5h0
> 
> ...



y el plasma


y una lampara de exterior coo estas


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 14, 2013)

De qué material es la cubierta?

PD: El arco de plasma se forma con un "estimulo" externo como HV.

Saludos!


----------



## analogico (Jul 14, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> De qué material es la cubierta?
> 
> PD: El arco de plasma se forma con un "estimulo" externo como HV.
> 
> Saludos!


la lampara?

la cubierta es de vidrio resistente al calor


----------



## savad (Ago 20, 2013)

Hola:

Lo que necesitas, para limitar la corriente de encendido y el calor que se genera son 2 Fuentes
una de muy bajo voltaje, para mantener el filamento caliente que se utiliza en el periodo que no deseas iluminar, y una fuente para cuando deseas iluminar. Asi puedes manejar la bombilla como si fuera un led. con el multiplexado que puedes encontrar en varios sitios en el web y aun en este sitio.

Es una practica que an algunos autos viejos utilizaban para extender la vida util de las bombillas. El filamento se abre por la excesiva corriente que genera una bombilla fria.


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 20, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> Bueno me he decidido por rectificar y atacar el sistema con transistores de alto voltaje. Antes, me puse a jugar un rato con el uCro y unos reles de estado solido (es notable en el montaje el retardo de los rele's en acatar el mando del pic).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXUCupYc5h0
> 
> ...



*¿Que juego de luces usaste? por favor sube el diagrama se ve divertido*


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 20, 2013)

savad dijo:


> Hola:
> Lo que necesitas, para limitar la corriente de encendido y el calor que se genera son 2 Fuentes
> una de muy bajo voltaje, para mantener el filamento caliente que se utiliza en el periodo que no deseas iluminar, y una fuente para cuando deseas iluminar. Asi puedes manejar la bombilla como si fuera un led. con el multiplexado que puedes encontrar en varios sitios en el web y aun en este sitio.
> 
> Es una practica que an algunos autos viejos utilizaban para extender la vida util de las bombillas. El filamento se abre por la excesiva corriente que genera una bombilla fria.



Efectivamente conozco el funcionamiento del multiplexado, pero he tenido problemas en encontrar transistores PNP de más de 150V Vce máx. ¿Alguna recomendacion?

PD: El juego de luces es con un 16F84A, un ULN2003, y siete relés de estado solido comerciales. (en internet hay como hacerlos: combina un optotriac (MOC3041) mas un triac)

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 20, 2013)

Que tal transistores de flyback de tv, esos tienen un alto Vce


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 21, 2013)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Que tal transistores de flyback de tv, esos tienen un alto Vce



Pero son PNP? Recuerda que para la multiplexación se necesita habilitar tanto el positivo como el negativo de la fuente.



Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2013)

Algunos transistores de salida de video son PNP :

http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/productos_1.php?rubro_id=36


----------



## savad (Ago 26, 2013)

Usa MOSFETs, aqui esta la liga para los que yo uso de International rectifier

http://www.irf.com/whats-new/nr130117.html


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 26, 2013)

El problema con este tipo de componentes es la accesibilidad. Aquí en Venezuela existe una restricción para obtener dólares y por ende, componentes fuera del país 

Saludos!

PD: En varias placas de desguace es posible conseguir mosfets canal N de hasta 600V pero la cuestión se complica para conseguir los canal P esenciales para el multiplexado.


----------

